# Makita?



## hootrod351 (Jul 3, 2013)

hey it never hurts to try.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

My makita lith-ion set is made in china....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

steex said:


> In the last 24 hours you've used offensive slurs to refer to both Japanese people and gays. ....Cut it out.


Please refrain from telling other people what you allow them to say and think. If you don't like it, don't read it. I don't think he's worried about people not using his company as if I did a search for m1911, I don't think I'd find him to do my remodel.

Please relax and stop trying to control others.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm sorry pal, I'm not going to stand by and let racism and bigotry fly without saying something. You don't have to read my posts either if you don't like what I have to say.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

steex said:


> I'm sorry pal, I'm not going to stand by and let racism and bigotry fly without saying something.


Seeing as you're noting the hourly postings of people that you don't proclaim to be "correct" in thought, WTF are you talking about?

Is "jap crap" got what got you into emotional cartwheels? Would nipponese feces be more palatable to your taste? You do know that the word "japan" is racist, no? It's not even japanese. If you use the word "japan" you too might be what you get so upset about.....

Please be more conservative in your postings and let people speak and think freely. 

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CO762 said:


> Seeing as you're noting the hourly postings of people that you don't proclaim to be "correct" in thought, WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Is "jap crap" got what got you into emotional cartwheels? Would nipponese feces be more palatable to your taste? You do know that the word "japan" is racist, no? It's not even japanese. If you use the word "japan" you too might be what you get so upset about.....
> 
> ...


Like I said racism is everywhere and if you like to spew your race ideas there are post for that! This is a construction post that people from all walks of life participate in so if you or any one gonna say you hate me and my family:no: Just hide behind your white hoods and keep inbreeding in you small towns where the sheep are scared:laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

whoops..................


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CO762 said:


> Wow, that's another dive off the deep end.
> People, can ya'll please get over yourselves and your fragile sensibilities?
> 
> Some of you folks would ab-sol-utely die, just die (not literally tho) if you were on most jobsites I've been on with mexicans, whites/anglos, polish, russians, rent-a-drunks from the temp labor company, and the mandatory geeks with glasses that magically appear from the GC trailer.


He was laughing when he wrote that


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> He was laughing when he wrote that


Whoops....my bad. Was at another board this am when people were getting all sorts of PC before checking in here......so I guess I continued with the perception of the world sure is full of sensitive peeples..... 

My bad...........................................


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I remember when made in Japan makita tools where called crap. The old guys that where WW2 vets sure did not like the guys that used makita


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

wnc viking said:


> I remember when made in Japan makita tools where called crap. The old guys that where WW2 vets sure did not like the guys that used makita


Yeah, but they cured the gremlin problem back in the 80s.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Like I said racism is everywhere and if you like to spew your race ideas there are post for that! This is a construction post that people from all walks of life participate in so if you or any one gonna say you hate me and my family:no: Just hide behind your white hoods and keep inbreeding in you small towns where the sheep are scared:laughing:


That's some funny chit


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

steex said:


> In the last 24 hours you've used offensive slurs to refer to both Japanese people and gays. That's appalling behavior that reflects poorly upon you and your professionalism. If I noticed it then other people will too and it will have a negative impact on your business and personal life. Cut it out.


Really??? you have to be kidding me.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Jswills76 said:


> Really??? you have to be kidding me.


Ya know, DWB got me on his post.....sucker born every minute and I guess that was my moment to shine, so mebbe this guy is pulling our collective leg too? JW used to be wound up pretty tight in PC on this board....but I think he was serious.....

But I do know that professional framers use the term "meanie!" :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

and good luck with the inbreeding:drink:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> and good luck with the inbreeding:drink:


You don't know how good looking my family is.  But yeah, a few generations from now we'll look like english royalty........


----------

